

Careful, there's an app which will delete all your tweets - FluidDjango
http://technolog.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2011/12/27/9737518-careful-theres-an-app-which-will-delete-all-your-tweets

======
rtjggfj
The point of the application is to delete all your tweets, it explains that
it's not undo-able, and it requires confirmation before it does it. Relax.

